# Tri Tronics



## quackerwacker (Aug 13, 2010)

I am looking at buying a new Tri Tronics system for my Labs. What is the best modle to buy. i See the Sports Combos arent to bad priced but i hate to buy the bottom of the line and it looks like the Pro series is a little out of my range. whats everyones thoughts on the Sports series all the way to the pro series


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

Save your money and buy the Pro 100, I bought a Dogtra 1900NCP a year ago because I did'nt want to spend the money on the TriTronics and just bought a Pro 100 a month ago and love it. The Dogtra is for sale if you are interested, I am looking to get $175.00 for it. The nice thing about the Pro Series collars is that you can increase the level of stimulation without taking your eyes off the dog to look at the transmitter, and you know exactly what level you went too. On the Dogtra I would have to turn the dial up while I took eyes off the dog which in my opinion is not good. Good luck!


----------



## Lily'sPal (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a Sport Basic and like it. It is the first E-collar that I have bought. No problems with it. Not as expensive as the Pro models which was my biggest concern as well. One big difference is the range. The Sport Basic models have a 1/2 mile range and I think all the pro models have a 1 mile range.


----------



## triple b (Oct 19, 2004)

flyway is good


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I think for starters it's hard to beat the Flyway.

I have a Sprt Combo I'm thinking of selling and a pro 500 G2 also. If think you may want one of those, let me know. Maybe I can save you a buck or two.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

If I was buying a Tri Tronics I would buy the Field 90 if money is tight. If not I would buy either the Pro 200 or the Flyway they are both about the same unit. The flyway would save you about $30. I have a friend that has a one dog unit and a two dog unit for sale at a good price. If your interested I can put you in contact with him.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Check http://www.collarclinic.com/ and see what they have in remanufactured Tri-tronics collars. I've seen G2's there for about $300 before.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I went with the Pro 100, remember continuous stim buttons can be used as momentary by just bumping them for a seconds. Momentary buttons cant be used as continuous very well....


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Save up for a Flyway. Its the same as the Pro 200.
Joe


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a TT sports combo and really like it. The only problem I've had is that the two plastic brackets on each side of the receiver have snapped off - so the collar is barely hanging on. I've sent it to TT and they said they will be fixing or replacing it. Did anyone have this same problem. How long did it take to get the receiver back?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Labs R Us said:


> I have a TT sports combo and really like it. The only problem I've had is that the two plastic brackets on each side of the receiver have snapped off - so the collar is barely hanging on. I've sent it to TT and they said they will be fixing or replacing it. Did anyone have this same problem. How long did it take to get the receiver back?


I had that problem and I know of others that have also. That was a few years ago with my G2. I cannot say that I've heard of it lately though. I think it looks like TT may have thickened the newer collar loops.
You should receive it back in about 2 weeks after it being sent in.
Joe


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

A Flyway would be a good choice, but my favorite is the Dogtra 1800. (Simple, rugged, reliable.)

You can check these out on line at Collar Clinic, Dogs Afield, Gun Dog Supply, etc:

http://www.gundogsupply.com/dogtra1800nc.html


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Just last duck season one of the collar loops got broken on my Sport model I use for hunting. Not sure if it's a bad design or if it got dropped one too many times or what. I've had it for about 8 years or more and that's the first thing I've had break.


----------



## quackerwacker (Aug 13, 2010)

i ended up with a flyway G3 and love it. Glade i spent the money and got it. thanks for the help


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a an old Pro 200...If the Flyway is the same...but cheaper...I'd go with that.


----------



## jasonmoore (Nov 28, 2009)

The pro series is the best.


----------



## retrevrman (Mar 6, 2003)

what does EXP mean when it is in front or along in the name of the collar...as in "TT EXP pro g2 500"...thanks or do they not make or made one that was a G2 pro 500 EXP??

thanks,

Greg


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

EXP denotes that the system is expandable to control more than one dog, up to three per transmiter. I believe that all thier collars are now EXP which I wish wasn't true. I liked when they had it either way. I rarely need to control more than one dog at once, but they didn't ask me what I thought!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I had the problem of the loops for the straps breaking a couple/3 years ago. I wrapped a few wraps of electrical tape around the collar and cut a hole with my pocket knife in it so I could see the led. My temperary fix is still holding without even re-wrapping the electrical tape. After the first one broke I wrapped all my collars with electrical tape as a preventitive measure.

I got a new collar last summer, the first thing I did to it was adjust where I wanted the collar receiver to be and then wrapped it with electrical tape.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I had the problem of the loops for the straps breaking a couple/3 years ago. I wrapped a few wraps of electrical tape around the collar and cut a hole with my pocket knife in it so I could see the led. My temperary fix is still holding without even re-wrapping the electrical tape. After the first one broke I wrapped all my collars with electrical tape as a preventitive measure.
> 
> I got a new collar last summer, the first thing I did to it was adjust where I wanted the collar receiver to be and then wrapped it with electrical tape.


Howard, I have heard various stories about possible lots of plastic that were too brittle back then. 

I'm curious: were you clipping a lead directly to the strap that looped through the receiver when these plastic loops broke?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I finally had one of those loops break on the collar they wear hunting but it's like 6-7 years old.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Howard, I have heard various stories about possible lots of plastic that were too brittle back then.
> 
> I'm curious: were you clipping a lead directly to the strap that looped through the receiver when these plastic loops broke?


Chris, I do use the ring on the collar. It's there for a snap for a lead. I don't like a choke chain and an electric collar on the dog at the same time if I can avoid it. I think the electric collar interferes with the choke collar.


----------

